# الفرق بين المضخات



## ظافرالعراقي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني الأعزاء ارجو مساعدتي لمعرفة الفرق بين المضخات ذات الآزاحة الموجبة(positive displacement) والمضخات الحركية(dynamic pump) يعني اقصد لماذا تسمى بهذة التسميات . أنتظار مساعدتكم مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

positive displacement
تعتمد على دفع السائل و تدويرة بواسطة شيئين يشبهان الكرتان كما بالشكل








اما ال


dynamic pump

تعتمد ان السائل يمر ب impeller بسرعة معينة و الimpeller تزداد مساحتة و بالتالى تقل السرعة و يزداد الضغط كما بالمعادلة 

P1V1=P2V2

P1الضغط قبل توسعة مقطع الIMPELLER
P2الضغط بعد توسعة مقطع الIMPELLER

V1السرعةقبل توسعة مقطع الIMPELLER

V2السرعة يعد توسعة مقطع الIMPELLER


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر جدا
على المجهود الرائع تستحق التقدير


----------



## LIALY (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ايضا اضافة الى ما قاله الأخ 
Dynamic pumps such as Centrifugal pumps used when the head required is low 
Possitive displacement pumps such as receiprocating and screw pumps used for high head required


----------



## جاسر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

الـ pdp تعتمد في إزاحة المائع على تغيير الحجم, وبما أن الحجم صلب ومتغير لا محالة فإن نسبة التسرب نظرياً تساوي صفر, وبالتالي لو أغقلنا صمام الخروج ستنتج مشكلة قد تتلف المضخة, وبالمناسبة أشهر مضخة من هذا النوع : القلب!

وأما dp تعتمد في إزاحة المائع على إضافة طاقة حركية له ( سرعة ) تتحول لاحقاً إلى طاقة كامنة ( ضغط ). كما تفضل أخي المهندس أيمن.

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## توفيق جبار (30 ديسمبر 2009)

وهناك فرق مابين النوعين وكما يلي :
1- المضخات الطارده المركزيه يستفاد منها بدفع كميات كبيره من السوئل بضغط قليل .
2- المضخات التردديه او ذات الازاحه الموجبه يستفاد منها بدفع كميات قليله من السوائل بضغوط عاليه.


----------



## gamecenter (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ان هناك فرقا جوهريا بين مضخات الازاحة الموجبةوالمضخات الديناميكية يكمن في ان الاولى تعطي حجما محددا من السائل في فترة معينة ثم يتوقف خروج السائل لفترة اخرى اثناء دورة تشغيل واحدة . بينما تعطي المضخات الديناميكية تصريفا مستمرا للسائل
تعطي المضخات الديناميكية معدلات تصريف عالية ( حتى 400000 لتر/دقيقة)وذلك على حساب ضغط معقول للسائل الخارج من المضخة ( بضعة بارات ) بينما تعطي مضخات الازاحة الموجبة ضغوطا عالية ( 300 بار ) عند معدلات تصريف منخفضة ( قد يصل الى 25 لتر/دقيقة )
تحتاج مضخات الديناميكية الى عملية تحضير لكي تمتلئ المضخة بالسائل قبل بدء تشغيلها بينما تتميز المضخات الازاحة بانها ذاتية التحضير


----------



## محمد عوض (ابلي) (11 مايو 2010)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## sameh malek (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد رسومات توضيحية للطلمبات وكيفية العمل


----------



## شرشار (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اضافة لمشاركة الاخ جاسر
ومنه يتضح لماذا لايمكن تشغيل المضخة pdp وبلف الخرج مغلق 
ولكن فى حالة مضخات الطرد المركزي يستحسن غلق البلف قبل التشغيل ثم فتحه 
تدريجياً بعد التشغيل مباشرةً

احترامي


----------



## مهدى حسبو محمد (1 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم


----------



## مهدى حسبو محمد (1 يونيو 2011)

مطلوب كتاب الدكتور علي فرج فة هندسة الصرف الصحي وطرق المعالجة


----------



## مجدى ابراهيم على (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على جميع المشاركات المفيدة واتمنى المزيد


----------



## ر.م علي (1 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------

